# Post Your Facebook



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is mine. http://m.facebook.com/john.a.nelson1?refid=7


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

http://facebook.com/carlos.majlis


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well,

Instead of posting my profile, what if I promote a page I made? 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Prokofiev-Piano-Music/140948665922948
LIKE IT!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/marissamayer


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Philip said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marissamayer


I'm confused. You use a male name on this forum, but are a woman in real life? 

:lol:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm confused. You use a male name on this forum, but are a woman in real life?
> 
> :lol:


 

.

.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Philip, you must convince me further. You sense of humor is too much like a dude's and you also spoke of having a girlfriend. You are a lesbian?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> You sense of humor is too much like a dude's


What kind of sexism is this???


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> What kind of sexism is this???


No offense was intended and I'm sorry if my choice of words was poor. I was just utterly convinced you were a guy. Phillip the name, male avatar, ect.

Also, I could have sworn you did that vocaroo thread, though I recall it was something from some tv show so...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> No offense was intended and I'm sorry if my choice of words was poor. I was just utterly convinced you were a guy. Phillip the name, male avatar, ect.
> 
> Also, I could have sworn you did that vocaroo thread, though I recall it was something from some tv show so...


:lol: I'm just kidding around clavi... no offence taken. Here, i'll reveal my true sex to you: male, _alpha_ male, actually.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

So you posted someone elses facebook here?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't have a facebook :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Philip said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marissamayer


I didn't know that you worked for Google.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> So you posted someone elses facebook here?


Does nobody follow tech news here? It's Yahoo's new CEO!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marissamayer


Hello, Marissa. :wave:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/hennie.schaper
Mainly links to my blog posts though....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

What's facebook?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> What's facebook?


One of my many Internet related questions. Here are some others: what's twitter? What's MySpace? What's MyFace? What's FaceTube? What's instatwitter? What's twittagram? Just goes on. What's HarpsichordConcerto?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

My annual salary and bonuses will be decent this year.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/moira.deswardt?ref=tn_tnmn

A lot of links to theatre, music, dance and visual art reviews, but also other stuff from time to time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/roderick.borcherding


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Your name is as awesome as your neckbeard.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i'd date the hell out of you guys


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/davidh214

Plenty weird.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Oh, alright... http://www.facebook.com/christopher.koch.92123


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Philip said:


> i'd date the hell out of you guys


Well, I guess it's safe then...

http://www.facebook.com/SnadyCameron


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Eivind91


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/peeyaj


----------

